# taming an adult feral?



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I've had my recsue feral for a few days...she's gone from freezing (going still)...to attacking my hand ( I just let her it didnt hurt)..I was thrilled tonight when she hopped on my hand and let me carry her around!!! she seems fascinated by the house, mirrors, everything and stopped being aggresssive...is she bonding, or learning?? I've been putting her cage next to me and carrying it everywere....

can ferals be tamed? as adults?


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

i do believe that any animal can be trained. i once had a very nasty aggressive halfmoon conure and after months of being with him (and scars) he became the most sweetest parrot i ever had. unfortunately i was quiet naive and didnt cut his flight feathers and he flew away. it seems to me that you have been doing a good job in developing a strong bond with her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adult ferals are harder to have as pets, then younger babies. If she has bonded to you, she may let you handle her since she thinks you are her mate.

Also, if she is handicapped she will allow you to handle her. I have a domestic that was never very tame, but once she had an injury and became handicapped, she allows me to help her, but still bites the crap out of me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It sounds like she is already becoming attached to you. It may be that it is a young pigeon which would make it more adaptable. I think any bird, if given love, kindness and attention can become relatively tame.


----------

